# Largest Child Porn Ring Ever Disrupted ... in Canada



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Police Could Charge a Data Center in the Largest Child Porn Bust Ever

Source: http://motherboard.vice.com/read/police-could-charge-a-data-center-in-the-largest-child-porn-bust-ever

7500 users in roughly 100 countries.

1.2 petabytes of data (assumed to mean disk space)

RCMP looking to degree employees know such activity was taking place

Hosted by an Ontario company with millions of dollars in profits

Host's profits in total were $18 million in 3 month period ($6 million a month) during the investigation (not all profits from CP)

-------------------------------------------------------

Now let's name that data center   Who rents masses of disk at a rate affordable enough to make 1.2 PB doable?


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 3, 2015)

A lot of people are saying it's OVH but $6 million a month during the investigations would mean that OVH is in deep trouble financially so I highly doubt it's them. I can't even think of any other Canadian data centers off-hand but I'm sure it'll be public knowledge soon enough.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 3, 2015)

$6 millions of profit per month is not small, depending how it's calculated. This is profit after all, not income. But i guess it will be public knowledge soon enough, as KuJoe said.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> A lot of people are saying it's OVH but $6 million a month during the investigations would mean that OVH is in deep trouble financially so I highly doubt it's them. I can't even think of any other Canadian data centers off-hand but I'm sure it'll be public knowledge soon enough.


The people who are saying OVH must have missed the glaring reason why it would be impossible for it to be OVH: O-N-T-A-R-I-O


----------



## MannDude (Mar 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> 1.2 petabytes of data (assumed to mean disk space)


Don't you mean 1.2 _pedo_bytes of data?

...

I'll show myself out.

Good job to RCMP!


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, in fairness, this is a national investigation so people are going to be based around Ontario.  Meaning the idea of who is where in this might be off.

The other big datacenter operator not being mentioned would be Peer1.

But Cogeco did buy them.  Unsure how they are reporting income numbers for the subsidiary.


----------



## perennate (Mar 3, 2015)

1.2 petabytes is nothing...


----------



## KMyers (Mar 3, 2015)

The only datacenter I can recall being in Ontario is Cogeco. It is also possible that the media is simply reporting a Web Hosting company with its own cage or dedicated rack as an independent Data Center. If the latter is true, it would be almost impossible to determine the host.


----------



## perennate (Mar 3, 2015)

KMyers said:


> The only datacenter I can recall being in Ontario is Cogeco. It is also possible that the media is simply reporting a Web Hosting company with its own cage or dedicated rack as an independent Data Center. If the latter is true, it would be almost impossible to determine the host.


Um, Ontario is large, and it includes Toronto, a major interconnection hub, do you really think there's only one datacenter there? Just perform a web search for "toronto datacenter".


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2015)

KMyers said:


> The only datacenter I can recall being in Ontario is Cogeco. It is also possible that the media is simply reporting a Web Hosting company with its own cage or dedicated rack as an independent Data Center. If the latter is true, it would be almost impossible to determine the host.


Amanah, YesUP, CentriLogic, Savvis, Priority Colo, Cogent, Cologix...there are quite a few possibilities.

There's also Rack & Data in Kitchener (the only reason I know of this one is Kihi uses them)


----------



## KMyers (Mar 3, 2015)

perennate said:


> Um, Ontario is large, and it includes Toronto, a major interconnection hub, do you really think there's only one datacenter there? Just perform a web search for "toronto datacenter".


That was just the first that came to mind


----------



## William (Mar 3, 2015)

I sort of doubt that even 1.2PB of CP exist.... at least i hope so...


----------



## perennate (Mar 3, 2015)

KMyers said:


> That was just the first that came to mind


Ah I see, well like I said that's not even a lot, 1200 TB can fit in small datacenter (although I guess it is a lot of CP..).


----------



## William (Mar 3, 2015)

From reading some sources it reads more like they busted a filehoster - And just "assume" that all content they confiscated (which they, for now, could not even decrypt)  is CP.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 3, 2015)

William said:


> From reading some sources it reads more like they busted a filehoster - And just "assume" that all content they confiscated (which they, for now, could not even decrypt)  is CP.


Well, has there been any big file hosting sites that have gone dark recently? Is it possible they were talking about a host that just cross connected in the Toronto exchange?



DomainBop said:


> Amanah, YesUP, CentriLogic, Savvis, Priority Colo, Cogent, Cologix...there are quite a few possibilities.
> 
> There's also Rack & Data in Kitchener (the only reason I know of this one is Kihi uses them)


Cologix has a history of being extremely spam friendly/dirty so it's possible.

Francisco


----------

